
The era of the cloud’s total dominance is drawing to a close - yarapavan
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21735022-rise-internet-things-one-reason-why-computing-emerging-centralised
======
yarapavan
Changing economics are another consideration. The faster adjustments can be
made—for instance, to optimise the operations of a machine in a factory—the
bigger revenue gains tend to be. That means data are often best analysed as
they are captured, which needs to be done locally. The costs of transferring,
storing and processing data in the cloud can be avoided too.

